# mixing palette



## mzreyes (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a test shoot on sunday, and I'm wondering what you all use to mix stuff on? I saw this stainless palette on camerareadycosmetics.com, but I don't really have time to order it and have it shipped. I've looked all over for petri dishes, no luck!  TIA!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 22, 2007)

Those are good. You can also go to an arts n craft store and get regular plastic paint palettes as well. As long as it isn't a pourous material like wood, it should be ok.


----------



## pixichik77 (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a few stainless steel palettes.  Ceramic tiles (glazed ones) work well.  any plastic palette from art supply stores


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Sep 22, 2007)

I use a kitchen gadget that is generally used to scrape and or scoop up chopped food ingredients while cooking.  I got it at  Bed, Bath & Beyond.  

Here's a pic.







I love it because of the size (6" x 5") and the round end handle.  The square shape stores nicely in my train case.  And of course because it's stainless steel, it cleans up and sanitizes very quickly and easily.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks so much girls


----------



## ajaella (Sep 22, 2007)

I use a sheet of glass with rounded edges or wax paper


----------



## pixichik77 (Sep 23, 2007)

a few of the girls in my class are fond of paper palettes for acrylic and oil paints.  Also, the last Makeup Artist Magazine had a blurb about an artist who uses clear DVD cases


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 23, 2007)

I use glass tiles - the ones with rounded edges, my metal palette I got from CRC or those clear CDs that sit on top of CDrw stacks - I get these from my neighbour who works at a CD pressing plant.


----------



## pixichik77 (Sep 23, 2007)

One girl I knew used AOL CD's she got in the mail.


----------



## little_angel (Sep 25, 2007)

i picked up a round tray with little wells at the craft store when i was picking up some art supplies for my hubby. it was like 99 cents and it works well!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 25, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## lara (Sep 27, 2007)

Ceramic sample tiles that I got from a hardware store. They're dishwasher safe, so once I'm done, they get cleaned, disinfected, run through a pots and pans cycle and then stored.


----------

